# Fu Sheng Yuan clip



## bigfootsquatch (Jun 2, 2007)




----------



## East Winds (Jun 3, 2007)

bigfootsquatch,

Thanks for posting that clip. Fu Sheng yuan is of course Fu Zhong Wen's son so this form is very close to Fu Zhong Wen's form and the form being promoted by the Yang family today.

Very best wishes


----------



## marlon (Jun 3, 2007)

East Winds said:


> bigfootsquatch,
> 
> Thanks for posting that clip. Fu Sheng yuan is of course Fu Zhong Wen's son so this form is very close to Fu Zhong Wen's form and the form being promoted by the Yang family today.
> 
> Very best wishes


 
hello East Winds,
there are some differences to the Yang Family form that i am learning from someone who is taught by Yang Jun.  I did notice that after the first raise hands that there is a movement backwards before spreads wings.  io noticed this in his fathers' form and in cmc form but thought i was mistaken yet here it is again.  I love the form though is the second part on youtube also?

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Jun 3, 2007)

yes it is also on youtube, just do a search, you'll find the 2nd part fu sheng yuan's son doing push hands, and some others


----------



## East Winds (Jun 3, 2007)

marlon,

In Step Up to Raise Hands the right foot is pointing straight ahead in an empty stance. In order to transition to White Crane, the front foot must be re-positioned to 45 degrees, therefore the WEIGHT is pulled back before re-positioning the right foot to 45 degrees (actually temporararily going into horse stance as the left foot is also at 45 degrees) before re-positioning the left foot into empty stance for White Crane. The transition from Raise Hands to White Crane, also includes Shoulder Stroke/Strike which is also a reason for re-positioning the right foot and transferring the weight. As I understand it, this is also the way that Yang Jun teaches it. Perhaps your instructor has mis-interpreted something? 

Hope this helps

Very best wishes


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Jun 3, 2007)

why we are the subject on yang jun, why does Jun's and Zhen Duos brush knee twist steps look so much higher than yang sau chungs and fu zhong wens? I know the hand ends up lower, but it starts out higher?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 3, 2007)

All I will say was my sifu is impressed by Fu Zhonhwen and not at all impressed by his son Fu Sheng Yuan. I tend to agree with my sifu on this.

EDIT

But I like what his Yang form better than Yang Jun&#8217;s

Comparison
Yang Jun, Fu Shengyuan and Dong Hulin side by side.
http://taijistagmont.wordpress.com/2006/11/20/yang-juns-103-family-yang-form-ii/


----------



## marlon (Jun 4, 2007)

XS,
what important differences do you see  in the forms?

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 4, 2007)

I had not seen that clip   thanks for putting up the link


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 4, 2007)

marlon said:


> XS,
> what important differences do you see in the forms?
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon


 
Look at the side by side comparisons I posted the link to. I would omit the first one however because it appears to me that Jun is at a different point in white crane spreads its wings form Fu and Tung.


----------



## marlon (Jun 4, 2007)

East Winds said:


> marlon,
> 
> In Step Up to Raise Hands the right foot is pointing straight ahead in an empty stance. In order to transition to White Crane, the front foot must be re-positioned to 45 degrees, therefore the WEIGHT is pulled back before re-positioning the right foot to 45 degrees (actually temporararily going into horse stance as the left foot is also at 45 degrees) before re-positioning the left foot into empty stance for White Crane. The transition from Raise Hands to White Crane, also includes Shoulder Stroke/Strike which is also a reason for re-positioning the right foot and transferring the weight. As I understand it, this is also the way that Yang Jun teaches it. Perhaps your instructor has mis-interpreted something?
> 
> ...


 
it appears that at least to Seggio, Yang Jun does not teach the shoulder stroke (kao?) and i do not see it in his you tube 103 form...but i will ask again.
respectfully,
Marlon
btw have you seen Yang Jun's 103 on youtube?  Your opinion would be appreciated?
btw #2  I LOVE TAIJI.  if i had found this first i never would know kempo...which would be a shame because kempo is great..but taiji holds the promise of all i was looking for when i started martial arts


----------



## marlon (Jun 4, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Look at the side by side comparisons I posted the link to. I would omit the first one however because it appears to me that Jun is at a different point in white crane spreads its wings form Fu and Tung.


 
what differences do you see btwn the father and son's form?

Marlon


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 5, 2007)

marlon said:


> what differences do you see btwn the father and son's form?
> 
> Marlon


 
The father is better


----------

